# First Perspex Frame



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's my first attempt at a perspex frame.

Still a bit of buffing work to go.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

That is a cracking looking slingshot







I love it


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Impressive..


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Shes looker if I ever saw one, excellent job Hrawk. It seems that you have become severely ill with mad slingshot disease, it's okay I feel your pain. (enjoyment)

That is a great design and you and Mx have taken it to another level. I really like this one. It's modern art.....and you'll be able to aim through it...









Take Care - John


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Here's my first attempt at a perspex frame.
> 
> Still a bit of buffing work to go.


Nice!
What you do is get yourself a torch and flame polish it after you get it pretty smoothed out with 400 grit sandpaper.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

nice work hrawk. this has to be my fav all time slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hrawk you are raising the bar. Nice Job! That does look so cool. I would like to see it after you get your polishing compound you mentioned. The one ZDP did awhile back in Red acrylic also looked cool. How thick is that piece? I maybe able to get some scrap Corian from work, that is 1/2" thick. Think it would work?

John loved your comment, "You can aim through it"


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

that's awesome. Where can you get acrylic sheets from?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Beautiful!









. . . (Don't drop it on the ice.)


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

That certainly looks the part Hrawk, How thick is it?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

That is "clearly" a fine and unique slingshot.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice work! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Might want to be careful where you set it down in general. "Anybody seen my invisible slingshot? I _just_ had it!"
Very, very nice work Hrawk!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very interesting is it strong or not


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

That looks to be 1/2" to 3/4" very cool I have some 1/4" you think it would be strong enough for a slingshot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great Frame Hawk! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the great comments people!

To answer a few questions...

This piece is 22mm thick.

I purchased this piece ages ago from a sign making company. They always have truckloads of the stuff about. I think they specially ordered this piece for me as they usually have thinner stuff. It was originally the front of a subwoofer box that I went crazy and had a mirrored interior with blue neons.

It is VERY strong. It weights a little more than the one I made in bubinga of the same design.

I'm not sure 1/4 inch would be suitable for anything other than a small bb shooter or something using light bands but you can laminate it easily. Back in high school we laminated pieces of thin perspex together using eather. It was seamless and incrediably strong. I'm thinking I would like to do it again, make a frame using 2,3 or 4 different colours. Or maybe a clear front and back with a coloured centre.

Hehe, your right, put it down and you might never find it again.

Next I'm thinking of a way I can mount a battery and a blue or multi coloured led in the handle to make it glow.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very "cool" I keep hearing the song "Cold as ice" by Foreigner play when I look at your slingshot....weird!


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

I like the idea of the clear- color- clear laminate. Great job on this.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing stuff, I had no idea you do that with Perspex!


----------

